# Does anyone ever get that feeling?



## sinistersamuri (Nov 19, 2007)

curoius and wanting feed back. two of my styles are wing chung and thai boxing. when i slam a leg kick to the thai bag or when doing wing chung parrys to outside or inside of body i get a wierd but great feeling of rage yet warmth yet violent shaky feeling that i can strike a hole through a brick wall. i have not talked to teacher or brothers about it yet. i dont quite understand am am afraid of it as much as i embrace it. any comments or knowledge? esp from masters or high ranks. i love the feeling but, not to sound cleshay feel like bruce lee with the squawkes. i know its more than just adrenaline inside. is there a name for this feeling or am i just in the zone. please help:shooter:


----------



## sinistersamuri (Nov 19, 2007)

sinistersamuri said:


> curoius and wanting feed back. two of my styles are wing chung and thai boxing. when i slam a leg kick to the thai bag or when doing wing chung parrys to outside or inside of body i get a wierd but great feeling of rage yet warmth yet violent shaky feeling that i can strike a hole through a brick wall. i have not talked to teacher or brothers about it yet. i dont quite understand am am afraid of it as much as i embrace it. any comments or knowledge? esp from masters or high ranks. i love the feeling but, not to sound cleshay feel like bruce lee with the squawkes. i know its more than just adrenaline inside. is there a name for this feeling or am i just in the zone. please help:shooter:


*



NEVER UNDERESTIMATE AN IGNORANT MANS BAD DECISIONS

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Tae Kwon Do Do (Nov 28, 2007)

I know tht feeling. just means ur enjoyin yourself but dont go and try to floor ur training partner


----------



## Jai (Nov 28, 2007)

you are "in a zone" of sorts, one of controled focus made from the base feeling of agression. It is something that most MAers will feel at some point or another. It is something you need to control so it does not become a "full time" feeling that ends up with injury, be it yourself or someone else.


----------



## kaizasosei (Nov 29, 2007)

anytime that you try to use much force for something like trying to hit someone, there is a chance that you might miss.  disregarding whether the kick connects to cause the 'desired' effect.  i mean, you may go for a sweep which aims to floor the person rather than snap their bones or give those leg muscles a nasty lamer.   however, it is much harder to sweep someone without causing any injury.  it might be easier with much force/total force.
  but if the person doesnt get swept off his feet, then aside from the general fight situation, your technique did not achieve what it was supposed to.

basically, if you use power and your technique works, then even if your spirit is bad, what's done is done.  however, if you use much power and your technique doesnt work, it feels kindof stupid.  plus it could be seen as a deeper message the gods of ma are trying to let you know.

but sorry if im taking this to another level.  basically, i understand your feeling.  it is common with powerful techniques and well focussed ones. i think it is fine to do with a heavy bag or shadowboxing, but against a human partner or even enemy, i would not recomend such an attitude.  i mean, this is not only sport, there are aspects which demand an clear understanding of ones own actions.  that is where the power comes from.  from the awareness of why, when and where to kick...and not to kick with green sneakers on or to wear black pants or shorts- in this style or that.  
  although i am balanced between sport game and combat, it is clear that real combat is at the core of all ma. 

the real style  we have is the way we treat our friends, opponents and enemies.  because sometimes even a friend can become and enemy and an enemy can become a friend.  if you miss such a cue, you may well have taken many a wrong turn.  
  that is why a person can have no friend but truth and no family but justice.  anyone people groups who dont bond through such values,  are a deception.  but the truth is out there, and it is in everyone at different times.





j


----------



## kingkong89 (Dec 2, 2007)

every martial artist has a mental switch in their mind. some can switch it on then off when needed and some can't switch it on when needed. then there are those who can switch it on then off quikly. sometimes when this happens your mindset is in somewhat of a neutral state. you are able to be as agressive as a lion. but at the same time as calm and graceful as a butterfly. this is a normal feeling. the only reason it feels strange is because it is new to you. pretty soon  you wont even know the feeling is there, it will become natural


----------

